# Hammock stand



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

My daughter has requested a hammock for the summer. I checked to see the cost and now you buy the pieces one each. The stand that would hold up cost around two hundred dollars and the hammock also for a good one is about two hundred dollars. I can get two by 4's for about $30.00 for what I think I might need. So my question has any one have or know of a plan for a hammock stand? I could probably make one up but would like to see other peoples way first.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I have seen them at Target/Walmart as low as 40 bucks complete or you can make one of the stands below cheap with some steel pipe...I should talk I got one from the 2nd hand store for 20 bucks last year ,like the one below complete like new....out of 2 1/2" Alum.tubing but in the summer I can't get my Boss and the grad kids off it 

Amazon.com: Steel Hammock Stand with Wheels: Home Improvement

=========



vikingcraftsman said:


> My daughter has requested a hammock for the summer. I checked to see the cost and now you buy the pieces one each. The stand that would hold up cost around two hundred dollars and the hammock also for a good one is about two hundred dollars. I can get two by 4's for about $30.00 for what I think I might need. So my question has any one have or know of a plan for a hammock stand? I could probably make one up but would like to see other peoples way first.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Here are some I found by a Google search:

Garden hammock with wooden stand - Free garden furniture plan | free-projects

http://www.woodcraft.com/Ubild/868M.pdf

Or if you want one mounted in one spot:
http://www.rd.com/images/offer/fh/project_plans/pdf/FH03Jun_HammockStand.pdf

Also, you can google how to make your own hammock. Don't know if I would be that patient, but it's worth looking at.

George


----------



## seasonnie (May 6, 2010)

*Hammock Stand*



vikingcraftsman said:


> My daughter has requested a hammock for the summer. I checked to see the cost and now you buy the pieces one each. The stand that would hold up cost around two hundred dollars and the hammock also for a good one is about two hundred dollars. I can get two by 4's for about $30.00 for what I think I might need. So my question has any one have or know of a plan for a hammock stand? I could probably make one up but would like to see other peoples way first.


I have bought a travel hammock on Sourcingmap , but it doesn't with special tools require as just simply tie the ropes on the two ends of the Patio Hammock to firm object. It is convenient to use, so i don't use hammock stand :big_boss:

Hope it helps


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry folks for not responding lately. First my computer blew up stop working. Dell gave me a new one. Got to love those people. Then I could not get on the inter net. Wife and daughter convince me to go with wifi. So ,much faster. The daughter bought me the wood working plans so when she wants some thing build I will have the plans for it. I did by her a hammock and stand a target. The plans that you people gave me will be tried later this summer. I have house cleaning that comes first. I did build my daugter a potting table for her birthday. I will show pictures later after I reload the photo decompression soft wear that was on the old computer. Hope every one here is well.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome back John!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Make sure the hammock will fit the stand. I got my wife a hammock and stand at Lowe's a couple of years ago. The cotton rope rotted and was thrown away. She was in SC and got a Pawley's Island hammock but it's too long for the stand. Now, I'm trying to figure a way to make one from treated wood from the box store. I'll make sure she takes the hammock inside, out of the weather.
An plans are appreciated.


----------

